# Spartan Power Feed Bearings...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the number/size of the Spartan model 75 power feed bearings ? I'm not looking for the Spartan part number, I need the actual bearing number.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Does anyone know the number/size of the Spartan model 75 power feed bearings ? I'm not looking for the Spartan part number, I need the actual bearing number.


Marven at AJ coleman may have the # you are looking for. If not he does have a decent price on the bearings.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

2X,give him a call.http://www.allanjcoleman.com/stoneage/nozzles.html


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I just ordered my Spartan 100 machine from him today. I guess I could just take one out of my 300 feed and look myself but I thought I'd try the easy way first :laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I just ordered my Spartan 100 machine from him today. I guess I could just take one out of my 300 feed and look myself but I thought I'd try the easy way first :laughing:


Cool!!! are you coming up this way to pick it up? it's only 45 to 60 minutes or so from racine wisconsin:yes:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took a bearing by a local MOTION INDUSTRIES several yrs ago they kept old bearing and sent me 2 rolls (6 per roll) for approx 12 bucks a roll along with a bill and I didnt even have an account with them


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Cool!!! are you coming up this way to pick it up? it's only 45 to 60 minutes or so from racine wisconsin:yes:




No, it's being delivered.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> No, it's being delivered.


That might be a good thing. If you walked into AJ COlemans, you would feel like a kid in a toy store.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> That might be a good thing. If you walked into AJ COlemans, you would feel like a kid in a toy store.


 
lol,i know the feeling...thats wye i go there with just enough money to get what i need:laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Spartan model 75 power feed bearings - 1620-2RS
Ridgid K-39 power feed bearings - R4A-2RS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300425601622&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220372625759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

